# July 4th Sale!



## Dave Martell (Jun 29, 2019)

*25%OFF* on our Japanese Knife Sharpening Class

To save $100 - Use Code:
*July4th25%OFFSale*

*https://martellknives.com/products/japanese-knife-sharpening-class*


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 4, 2019)

Today is the last day for this SALE!


----------

